

Show HN: Fulltext Search for the Leaked US Embassy Cables - Udo
http://rpgp.org/cable/

======
Udo
The data explorer on their site (<http://cablegate.wikileaks.org/>) is
interesting but I really wanted to search for specifics instead of browsing by
category, so I quickly hacked this fulltext index together.

------
vgurgov
very nice of you but how is it better than just
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site:cablegate.wikileaks.org+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site:cablegate.wikileaks.org+Iraq)
?

~~~
Udo
That's a fair question: it is not better than Google. You see, after I got my
hands on the data, I wanted to do something, anything, with it - and it
occurred to me that nobody else was offering a way to explore the data beyond
the categorization that Wikileaks was doing.

I'm interested in what people are looking for in the documents. It's actually
quite hypnotizing to watch the log scroll by. Sure, it may not be the most
creative idea, but then again, it doesn't have to be (case in point: nothing I
_ever_ did got this much traffic) and it took, like, 2 hours total to make.

